# After the Split



## CessnaGirl (Jan 7, 2014)

I check on day 3.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

24 hours. In 48 they will be very obvious.


----------



## mharrell11 (Mar 18, 2014)

So based on the Bee Math webpage from from bushfarms.com/bees.htm website, I can assume that a split done last weekend will have capped queen cells this weekend when I do my inspections. Provided my splits had eggs along with the capped brood.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

Yes. It will have capped queen cells that are five days from emergence 7 days after the split. Age of the larvae they started with = 4, plus 7 days = 11 days old. Since it takes 16 days from egg to queen, that leaves 5 days.


----------



## mharrell11 (Mar 18, 2014)

I did walk away splits. Looks like in both cases I walked away with the queen. Both splits show signs of a queen. Eggs, uncapped larve, etc. The original hives look like they have queen cells. But I am confused by this first photo for Hive 1. It clearly has uncapped larva in the photo with the queen cells. But the hive that I split to also has uncapped larva. I will have to keep an eye on both of them.

Hive 1
But I am confused by this first photo for Hive 1. It clearly has uncapped larva in the photo with the queen cells. But the hive that I split to also has uncapped larva. I will have to keep an eye on both of them.








Hive 2 
This looks like multiple queen cells
Frame one







Frame two







Frame three


----------



## mharrell11 (Mar 18, 2014)

After further thought, it would still be possible to have uncapped larva on the 1st hive based on the bee math. The split was done on Sunday. Hive number 2 was done on Thursday of last week.


----------

